# Think Tulsa!



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The Tulsa Garden Railroad Club hopes to host the 2017 National Garden Railroad Convention

http://www.thinktulsa17.com

http://www.tulsagardenrailroadclub.org


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW Tom!

Long time - No posts. Welcome back!

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that could be interesting. I spent the hot summer of 57 there. Living in a utility condo on Admiral Blvd.
May have to mark that as a Go.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Been a bit busy, depressed, frustrated, unemployed and so on. Now living in Tulsa. I lived on Admiral for a few days, now on Garnett, about a mile from Admiral.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Tulsa, wow sounds great to have the convention in the midwest again, easier travel for the whole country, Tulsa has my vote.
Dennis


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

*TULSA in 17*

Torby, Add my vote for Tulsa in 2017!

Bill

PS sorry to hear about your troubles. I hope things get better.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Your votes are needed at the convention taking place NOW in Florida.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby said:


> Your votes are needed at the convention taking place NOW in Florida.


Where did I get that idea? It's week after next.


----------

